# erected and operational



## Carmen la nita

Hello there,

I am trying to translate this sentence: _The systems can be erected and operational within 15 minutes of arrival on scene._

Here is my attempt :_ Door de eenvoudige manier van opbouw kunnen de systemen binnen 15 minuten operationeel zijn na aankomst op de scene._ 

Is that fine? Please note for the context that _the arrival on scene_ is about scene of an accident, like innondation, air crash, bomb attack etc...


Dank,

Carmen


----------



## Carmen la nita

Any help ?


----------



## Nice tella

I would use _aufrichten_ to say erect...


----------



## pickarooney

Nice tella said:


> I would use _aufrichten_ to say erect...



In Dutch?

Carmen, your translation contains a chunk that is not in the English original. Is this information in the preceding text somewhere or why have you added it?

What is the 'scene' in question in the text? Is it supposed to be synonymous with 'site' or is this something for use in film? It's a little hard to translate this bit as the original sounds a little off. 

_De systemen kunnen opgebouwd en operationeel worden binnen c. 15 minuten na aankomst op (site??) 
_


----------



## Carmen la nita

pickarooney said:


> In Dutch?
> 
> Carmen, your translation contains a chunk that is not in the English original. Is this information in the preceding text somewhere or why have you added it?
> 
> What is the 'scene' in question in the text? Is it supposed to be synonymous with 'site' or is this something for use in film? It's a little hard to translate this bit as the original sounds a little off.
> 
> _De systemen kunnen opgebouwd en operationeel worden binnen c. 15 minuten na aankomst op (site??) _


 
Sorry my Dutch is pretty bad. The whole sentence I have to translate is this one : _The system can be erected and operational within 15 minutes of arrival on scene._

I did not realize I added some bits in my translation? Which one? I just have to translate this sentence nothing else.

With regards to the scene, it is a place where an accident just happened, Tella, I think we say les lieux du drame in French. Does it help or not?

Dank 

Carmen


----------



## Joannes

Nice tella said:


> I would use _aufrichten_ to say erect...


I think you're posting in the wrong forum.



Carmen la nita said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am trying to translate this sentence: _The systems can be erected and operational within 15 minutes of arrival on scene._
> 
> Here is my attempt :_ Door de eenvoudige manier van opbouw kunnen de systemen binnen 15 minuten operationeel zijn na aankomst op de scene._
> 
> Is that fine? Please note for the context that _the arrival on scene_ is about scene of an accident, like innondation, air crash, bomb attack etc...


Your translation is almost ok, but pickarooney is of course right that it says something that isn't there in the original, viz. *eenvoudig*, but I guess that for certain systems that would be a prerequisite to be set up in 15 minutes. 

Still, *de eenvoudige manier van opbouw* is a bit awkward. I think you should opt for *opstellen*, *opzetten* or maybe* in elkaar zetten* / *monteren*, depends..

*Systemen* as a plural is a bit weird in Dutch, so you'd have to have a good reason to use it like that. Do you have one?

*Op de scene* is wrong, you could perhaps use *op de site* (*site* pronounced /sitë/ not /sait/ as in English), but I would suggest *ter plaatse*. You can also just leave it altogether and end with *na aankomst*.

So, depending on how it is that this brilliant 'solution device' is erected and of how many actual systems it consists, I would suggest these translations, that may be finetuned accordingly:

*Het systeem kan opgesteld/opgezet worden en operationeel zijn in 15 minuten na aankomst ter plaatse.*

*Door de (eenvoudige) montage kunnen de systemen operationeel zijn binnen het kwartier na aankomst.*

PS: *inondación* = *flood*


----------



## pickarooney

It's "at the scene" in English, or at least in my version of it. The Dutch meaning(s) of scène are more of the theatrical variety, I believe. I'm not sure how best to translate it in this instance. 

In your translation, you've added a bit at the beginning to say that the system can be erected and operational _because of its simple assembly method_. The English sentence mentions nothing of an easy assembly method, just that it can be erected and functional within 15 minutes. This is _probably _because it's easy to put together, but could just be because it's small or doesn't contain many parts. 

Will there usually be more than one of these systems at an accident scene? If not, I would use singular system/systeem in both languages.


----------



## Carmen la nita

Dear all...

Ouah! I really need to improve my Dutch. Thank you very much from the bottom of my heart for your help, you are all being very nice. Tella, I think _Aufrichten_ is a German verb...

With regards to the system, it's only about one big tent, so it should be singular indeed. For some reason they've put a plural in English...

Dank

Carmen ))))


----------



## Mysteriousgirl

Yeah we never say scene, more like "ter plaatse"


----------



## Carmen la nita

Mysteriousgirl said:


> Yeah we never say scene, more like "ter plaatse"


 
Dank mysterious girl


----------

